# كيف تصنع مطهر شعبي ومستحلب



## mohammadelrayees (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اليوم اقدم لكم طريقة تركيب مطهرشعبي ومستحلب 
المكونات لعمل برميل 120 لتر 
1- 7 كيلو زيت خروع 
2- 1.320 كيلو صودا كاوية قشور تركيز 98%
3- 12كيلو سبرتو احمر مركز 
4-700 جرام اوليك اسيد
5- 3كيلو زيت صنوبر
6-1.200كيلو pcmx او كلوراكسيلينول
7- ماء لاكمال الخليط الى 120 لتر
8- 200جرام ريحة ديتول
9- لون حسب الرغبة

هذة المكونات واليكم الطريقة
يحل زيت الخروع في 8 كيلو سبرتو احمر ويقلب المحلول جيدافي البرميل الذي سعتة 120 لتر
تذاب الصودا في 1.5 لتر ماء وتقلب جيدا حتى تذوب ثم توضع على مزيج الزيت والكحول ويقلب المزيج جيدا ويغطى ويترك مدة 4 ساعات ليتصبن (يصبح مثل الصابون ويتجمد ) ونعتبر المزيج دا رقم 1
اثناء مرحلة التصبن ناخذ الباقي من الكحول ال 4 كيلو ونذيب فيها ال pcmx بتقليب جيد ثم نضيف زيت الصنوبرعلى الكحول و pcmx ويقلب المزيج جيدا ويترك في وعاء محكم الغلق ونعتبر المزيج دا رقم 2
بعد الاربع ساعات المذكوريين انفا نأتي للمزيج 1 ونحل الصابون المتكون عندا بالماء والتقليب المستمر 
الى ان يذوب كل الصابون ونعبع البرميل لي 90 لتر مثلا 
نضيف بعدها ال اوليلك اسيد ونقلب المزيج جيدا وهذا هو ما يسمى بزت الخروع المتصبن 
نسكب المزيج رقم 2 على 1 ونقلب جيدا ونكمل البرميل لي 120 لتر 
نضيف بعدها اللون والريحة وبكدا يصبح عندك مطهر فعال ومستحلب ورخيص تقدر تبيعة 
تكلفة التر اقل من 4 جنية 
وبالنسبة للخامات موجودة حاليا عند الزهور وزي اسعار 
شارع الجيش دا بالنسبة للي شارع الجيش بعيد عنهم 











​


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا هل هذه التركيبه تصلح لنظافة الشخصيه


----------



## phyyyyy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ولكن اين يقع مكان الزهور


----------



## fadiza17 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا اخي على المجهود الرائع
ولكن هل المستحضر طبي؟؟؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
التركيبة المذكورة انفا تحتوي على المادة الفعالة بنسبة 1% والطبي نسبة المادة الفعالة به هي 4.8% وهي المادة اللازمة للتعقيم والكحول المستخدم في الطبي هو الايزوبروبانول واحيانا يستخدم مزيج من الايزو و الايثانول وهنا استخدمنا الايثانول الشعبي (السبرتو) وهو ايثانول مضاف الية بعض الزيوت 
فهذا لا يعد طبي ولا يصلح للاستخدام الشخصي ولكنة مطهر ممتاز للاراضي ودورات المياة 
*


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

phyyyyy قال:


> شكرا لك ولكن اين يقع مكان الزهور


 
نفس السؤال بعد إذنكم .. ش الجيش بعيد عني


----------



## mohammadelrayees (18 مارس 2010)

في حدائق المعادي فايدة كامل


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## chemicaleng (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
بالتأكيد ان التركيبة رخيصة جداااااا 
لكن لى بعض التساؤلات لو ممكن حدا يرد لى عليها ؟ اكون شاكر لة جدا 
لانة حسب معلوماتى البسيطة 
1- السبرتو الاحمر ( الشعبى ) يحتوى على ماديتن بالاضافة الى الايثانول هما البيريدين (Pyridine) وهو مركب معروف للكيميائيين وهو شديد السمية ومن الخطورة استنشاقة او لمسة والمادة الثانية هى كحول الميثانول وهو كحول سام ايضا والهدف من اضافتهما ان لا يستعمل الا كوقود ( وليس عندى معلومات باحتوائة على زيوت ) .
2- ان مادة ال (pcmx) تعمل فى مدى (من 4 الى 9 لل Ph) ويجب ضبط القياس فى هذة الحدود والا فلا فائدة من وجودها ( ذوبانة افضل فى الوسط القاعدى ) .
3- ان ال (pcmx) يتحسن اداءة فى وجود الصابون بكمية بسيطة ولكن لو ذادت نسبة الصابون فأن جزيئات المادة الفعالة ال (pcmx) تحبس داخل مجموعات الجيوب (soap micelles) التى تكونها جزيئات الصابون فيصبح وجودها بلا فائدة .
لكن الرائحة بالتأكيد ستظل موجودة 

والافضل ان يرجع الاخوة الزملاء الى المواصفات التى وضعها المصنع للمادة الفعالة 
لانة من الخطر ان نقلل فى تركيز احد المواد دون دراسة تأثير ذلك على التركيبة بوجة عام او ان يتم استخدام احد المواد فى غير موضعها لمجرد الرغبة فى تقليل التكلفة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 مارس 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> بالتأكيد ان التركيبة رخيصة جداااااا
> لكن لى بعض التساؤلات لو ممكن حدا يرد لى عليها ؟ اكون شاكر لة جدا
> لانة حسب معلوماتى البسيطة
> ...


 الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا التنبيه الرائع


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## رائد شحاته (12 أبريل 2010)

أول استفسار :لو انا أضفت الأيزوبروبانول بدل السبرتو الأحمر المركز كده هيبقى طبى ؟ 
وثانى استفسار : لو هضيف الأيزوبروبانول هيبقى بنفس نسبة السبرتو الأحمر ؟
والثالث : لو انا عاوز أزود الإستحلاب من غير ما ازود كتير فى التكلفة أعمل ايه ؟
والرابع هل التركيبة دية هتدينى مستحلب أبيض ناصع زى ديتول الشركة الأم ولا هيبقى غامق ؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالنسبة للاخ الكيميائي لما يركب المنتج ويكون عندة بي اتش ديجيتال يبقى يقيس البي اتش ويقول راءه كام بدل ما نقطم في الحوالينا ياريت نجيب موضوع مهم يستفيدوا منة الاعضاء وبلاش نحدف بالطوب 
ثانيا تساؤلات الاخ رائد عن الديتول الطبي سيجد التركيبة هنا في المنتدى كاملة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152956.html


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتقد لا داع لوضع رائحة الديتول لانها موجودة فى زيت الصنوبر
والله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

*الغش التجارى*



mohammadelrayees قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بالنسبة للاخ الكيميائي لما يركب المنتج ويكون عندة بي اتش ديجيتال يبقى يقيس البي اتش ويقول راءه كام بدل ما نقطم في الحوالينا ياريت نجيب موضوع مهم يستفيدوا منة الاعضاء وبلاش نحدف بالطوب
> ثانيا تساؤلات الاخ رائد عن الديتول الطبي سيجد التركيبة هنا في المنتدى كاملة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152956.html



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم ردا على تساؤلك 
يوجد عندى اكثر من جهاز بى اتش ديجتال ( وبالمناسبة انا حاصل على الدكتوراة فى فلسفة العلوم وعندى بكالوريوس كيمياء وبكالوريوس هندسة كيميائية ودراسات اخرى فى الليزر فيزكس والحمد للة ) ولكنى لن اركب هذا ( المنتج ) لماذا لاننى سأحتار ما اسمة ؟
انت ذكرت انة مطهر شعبى ??؟ ولا ارى فية من التطهير شىء 
وانت لم تجيب عن اسئلتى الواردة والامر ليس ( تقطيم ولا طوب ) لكن هو الغش والعياذ باللة 
اما عن المواضيع المهمة فهل هناك ما هو اهم من صحة الناس ؟ وتركيب شىء علمى ومنطقى 
فى انتظار اجابتك عن المشاركة الاصلية 
ان كنت تعلم فتلك مصيبة وان كنت لا تعلم فالمصيبة اكبر 
وارجوا استعمال اسلوب محترم فى الحديث ان اردت ان تتعلم شيئا 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (12 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> بالتأكيد ان التركيبة رخيصة جداااااا
> لكن لى بعض التساؤلات لو ممكن حدا يرد لى عليها ؟ اكون شاكر لة جدا
> لانة حسب معلوماتى البسيطة
> ...


اخى محمد الريس الاخchemicaleng كل كلامه علمى واسالتوا واضحة فكان الاولى ان ترد على الاساله بدل التجريح وربنا يهدى النفوس


----------



## رائد شحاته (12 أبريل 2010)

أخى محمد الريس :
أنا عملت التركيبة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها بالسبرتو الأحمر المركز 
أول حاجة أحضرت برميل بلاستيك 120 لتر وحطيت فيه 7 كيلو زيت خروع وحطيت عليهم 8 كيلو سبرتو أحمر مركز وقلبت فى اتجاه واحد عكس عقارب الساعة وقلبت كويس جدا لحد أما السبرتو الأحمر أذاب زيت الخروع وبعدين صبنت بالصودا الى هما 1.320 كيلو صودا قشور بعد اما دوبت الصودا المذكورة فى 1.5 لتر ماء كل ذلك مع التقليب جيد فى اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة وبعدين قست بالبى اتش لقيته ادانى اللون البنفسجى الفاتح يعنى تقريبا البى اتش عند 9 وبعدين غطيت البرميل وسيبته ما يقرب من يوم كامل 24 ساعة علشان يتصبن وكنت فى الوقت ده مجهز فى بستيلة تانية 4 كيلو السبرتو الأحمر الباقى وحطيت عليهم 1.200 كيلو البى سى ماكس ( المادة الفاعلة) 
كل ذلك مع التقليب جيدا وبعدين حطيت عليهم ال 3 كيلو زيت الصنوبر مع التقليب جيدا وبعدين غطيت البستيلة دية كويس وتانى يوم فتحت البرميل الكبير لقييت زيت الخروع المتصبن متجمد زى الصابون بريحة قطعة كبيرة متجمدة فى قعر البرميل قمت فتحت عليه خرطوم الماية برفق مع محاولة التقليب لحد اما البرميل وزن كله 90 لتر بالمحتويات اللى فيه طبعا كان التقليب صعب جدا وقعدت حوالى 2 ساعة كل شوية أقلب جامد وبعدين اغطى البرميل شوية وارجع اقلبه تانى وهكذا لحد اما داب صابون زيت الخروع المتجمد كله وبقى البرميل كله ماية واحدة اقصد بقى كله سائل قمت ضيفت له ال 700 جرام أوليك أسيد وقلبت كويس وبعدين ضيفت له محتويات البستيلة التانية برفق مع التقليب اللى كان فيها ال4 كيلو سبرتو مع ال 1.200 كيلو بى سى ماكس مع ال 3 كيلو زيت خروع وبعدين أضفت اللون وهو 10 جرام لون غروب الشمس ثم 1 جرام لون بنى شيكولاته وبعدين كملت البرميل لحد ام وزن 120 لتر 
وبعدين قست البى اتش لقيتها خضراء لون التعادل عند 7.5 



بس السؤال هو

1_ لو انا اضفت أيزوبروبانول بدل السبرتو الأحمر هتبقى النسبة أد ايه ؟

2_ ليه لما بعمله استحلاب فى الماء بيبقى لونه أبيض غامق أو بمعنى أصح مش ناصع البياض زى استحلاب ديتول الشركة فهل هذا من السبرتو الأحمر يكون هو اللى بيغمق الإستحلاب او بيديله نسبة الحمار اللى موجود فيه ولو انا استبدلت الأيزوبروبانول بدل السبرتو الأحمر الإستحلاب هيبقى ابيض ناصع البياض زى ديتول الشركة أرجوا التوضيح فى هذه النقطة جيدا وبالتفصيل لإنى عاوز أحصل على استحلاب أبيض ناصع زى ديتول الشركة ؟ 
3 _ لو انا عاوز ازود الإستحلاب من غير ما ازود التكلفة اعمل ايه ؟ 

4 _ معادلة التصبن حسبتها ازاى وهل الأوليك أسيد هو اللى بيكمل المعادلة على اساس انه حمضى زى الخروع وايه هى المعادلة اللى قست عليها ان ال7 كيلو زيت خروع يتصبن مع 1.320 كيلو صودا وليه او اشمعنى ذكرت 700 جرام أوليك بس هل له علاقة بالمعادلة او هو اللى بيكمل المعادلة ياريت حضرتك توضح طريقة المعادلة اللى حضرتك حسبت عليها المقادير المذكورة ؟

5 _ ايه الكميات اللى ممكن ازود فيها من غير ما تأثر على المعادلة ومن غير ما ترفع التكلفة كثيرا علشان ازود الإستحلاب واسرعه فى الماء
 6 _ ريحة الديتول اللى حضرتك ذكرتها انا دوخت عليها واتصلت بشركة فريدال ولم أجدها عندهم وكل اللى أسأله على ريحة الديتول يقولى هو زيت الصنوبر فهل ريحة الديتول اللى حضرتك ذكرتها حاجة تانية خلاف زيت الصنوبر ؟ وأين أجدها ؟ ويا ريت عنوان الشركة اللى ألقيها عندها واسم الشركة المنتجة ليها ان أمكن لإنى سألت فى فريدال ولم أجدها
7 _ ممكن تليفون حضرتك أو الإيميل 
​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (13 أبريل 2010)

_الاخ رائد المطهر دا شعبي لو استخدمت الايزو هترفع التكلفة لان نسبة 10% وسعر اللت 10 جنية والكيلو بتاعة بيعدي ال11_
_من 3.75 سعر الكحول الاحمر فرق كبير_
_والتصبن دا اساسا بيتم باستخدام هيدرو كسيد البوتاسيوم لكن استعوضتو بالصودا وبالنسبة العلمية لتصبن زيت الخروع (رقم التصبن) البي سي ام اكس بيكون فعال من 4 ال 9 بي اتش وهنا احنا ظبطنا على 7او 8 والاوليك اسيد بيتمم عملية التصبن وبيخف من القلوية وبيساعد على تلميع الارض عند المسح يعني لية فؤائد كتيرة _
_وريحة الديتول موجودة عند فريدال الا لو كانت خلصت وانا جيبتها والزجاجة كانت بي 50 جنية تقريبا _
_وثق تماما ان كل كلامي دا علمي _
_ولو الاخ اللي بيتهمنا بالجهل يعرف انة العبد لله اول واحد حضر الديتول الطبي في مصر مش هيصدق _
_انا بقالي اكتر من 3 سنوات بعمل تجارب وبقراء كتب _
_وهذة اخر مرة هنزل فيها موضوع في المنتدى دا _
_لانة من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليقل خير او ليصمت _
_لكن يظهر ان التطاول شيئ لابد منة وكل تلك الشهادات الحاصل عليها اخينا ولم نجد لة موضوع مهم سوى النقد ولكن هقول واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما_
_والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جميعا _


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 أبريل 2010)

يا اخ محمد استهدئ بالله لان الكلام ده مينفعش والكلام بينكم كان علمى معرفش ايه اللى قلب الموضوع كدة
انت رجل محترم وايضا اخى الكيميائى ايضا محترم وانت شاكر لمجهوداتك الكريمة وهو ايضا كلنا بنستفاد منه 
ومحدش اتهم حد بالجهل لان الاسلوب بينكم علمى اااه انا مش بفهم ذيكوا فى الكيمياء بس لازم نستفاد منكم لان لو فيه مثلا مناظرة علمية بينكم كلنا هنستفاد وممكن انت او الكيميائى يستفاد منك ولو بجزء فقط والعكس صحيح
استهدوا بالله وبالله عليكوا محدش يتكلم الكلام ده تانى وياريت يا استاذ محمد ترجع فى كلامك عن انه اخر مرة تكتب بالمنتدى 
والله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم mohammadelrayees
واضح انك انسان ........ لان انا ناقشتك نقاش علمى وانت لم ترد بعد على اسئلتى وكل ما قلتة هو اتهامك لى بالجهل واللة وحدة اعلم من منا الجاهل وهروبك من الحوار هو دليل ضعف وخواء 
وثق ان ذنب كل من سيستعمل تركيبتك هذة فى الغش ( من غشنا ليس منا ) سيكون فى رقبتك انت الى يوم الدين 
اما عن مصر فمعلوماتى عنها ان بها من العلماء والناس المحترمين من لا يعد ولا يحصى 

وما زالت اسئلتى فى انتظار اجاباتك 
اما عن موضوعاتى فممكن ان تراجعها بنفسك 
واللة الموفق


----------



## رائد شحاته (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك chemicaleng يا أخى

الرجل ما فعل شيئا حتى تتهمه بالغش ثم انه أخى قد أوضح أن هذه التركيبة شعبى وليست طبى وتستخدم للأرضيات وليست للإستخدام الشخصى 
فأين الغش فى كلامه وقد صرح بأنها شعبى وليست للإستخدام الشخصى 
ثم اننى قد جربت هذه الطريقة كما قال ونجحت معى وانا ابيعها للناس فى محلى على انها شعبى ايضا وللأرضيات واقول لهم انها ليست للإستخدام الشخصى 
وبما انك أخى تعرف الطريقة الصحيحة فلماذا أخى لم تكتبها كما كتبها أخانا محمد الريس فى موضوع مستقل وتوضحها للأخوة وتساعدهم كما فعل أخانا محمد الريس جزاه الله خيرا 
طالما انك تعرفها فالأولى ان تكتبها فى موضوع مستقل وبالتفصيل حتى ينتفع بها الأخوة كما يفعل أخوة كثير ندعوا لهم مثل : محمد الريس _ أحمد هطلم _ المهدى بكر _ ممدوح الجيار وغيرهم
ودعك من أسلوب الأخوة النقادة فقط وهى لا تقدم شيئا 
نحن نريد ان نبوح بعلمنا كله ولا نكتمه وننفع بعضنا بعضا 
فاذا كنت ترى عكس ما يراه أخانا محمد الريس فلماذا انت لا تكتب موضوعا مستقلا مثله عن الديتول بلتفصيل كما فعل وتنفع به اخوانك
ارجوا اعادة النظر فى كلامك أخى ولا تتحامل على الآخرين​


----------



## رائد شحاته (13 أبريل 2010)

أخى محمد الريس جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فى معلوماتك 
 أخى أرجوا الإجابة على أسئلتى بارك الله فيك ونفعك الله عز وجل بعلمك وحسن افادتك للآخرين وأن يجزيك الله خيرا الجزاء على ما قدمت فوالله أقولها لإخوانى لقد ذهبت وبمعنى أصح دوخت على ناس كتير علشان أعرف طريقة الديتول المستحلب سواء شعبى أو طبى دون فائدة فجزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على موضوعك 
 أخى ارجوا ان تجيبنى على أسئلتى بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
*1_ لو انا اضفت أيزوبروبانول بدل السبرتو الأحمر هتبقى النسبة أد ايه ؟*

* 2_ ليه لما بعمله استحلاب فى الماء بيبقى لونه أبيض غامق سنة أو بمعنى أصح مش ناصع البياض زى استحلاب ديتول الشركة فهل هذا من السبرتو الأحمر يكون هو اللى بيغمق الإستحلاب او بيديله نسبة الحمار اللى موجود فيه ولو انا استبدلت الأيزوبروبانول بدل السبرتو الأحمر الإستحلاب هيبقى ابيض ناصع البياض زى ديتول الشركة أرجوا التوضيح فى هذه النقطة جيدا وبالتفصيل لإنى عاوز أحصل على استحلاب أبيض ناصع زى ديتول الشركة ؟ *
* 3 _ لو انا عاوز ازود الإستحلاب من غير ما ازود التكلفة اعمل ايه ؟ *

*4 _ ايه الكميات اللى ممكن ازود فيها من غير ما تأثر على المعادلة ومن غير ما ترفع التكلفة كثيرا علشان ازود الإستحلاب واسرعه فى الماء*​


----------



## chemicaleng (13 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> بارك الله فيك chemicaleng يا أخى
> 
> الرجل ما فعل شيئا حتى تتهمه بالغش ثم انه أخى قد أوضح أن هذه التركيبة شعبى وليست طبى وتستخدم للأرضيات وليست للإستخدام الشخصى
> فأين الغش فى كلامه وقد صرح بأنها شعبى وليست للإستخدام الشخصى
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

الاخ الكريم 
ما هو الغش ؟ 
ان قلت انة ( مطهر ) وهو ليس بمطهر ( الكلمة اكيدة ) فما اسم هذا ؟؟؟ 

وللعلم اخى الكريم يمكنك الرجوع للموضوع (المواصفات القياسية ) بنفس المنتدى لتعريف معنى الغش 
وانا والحمد للة اعلم جيدا ما هو الغش 
وبالنسبة للمطهر ليس معنى ان يتحول اللون الى الابيض وان يحمل ( رائحة الديتول ) ان يكون هذا مطهر وتراكيب المطهر موجودة بالمنتدى وكونى اكتب واحدة اخرى لن يؤثر ولكن ما اود ان تعلمة ان كل مادة مطهرة ( مادة فعالة ) لها حد ادنى فى التركيبة ان قلت عنة فوجودها مثل عدمة فلا معنى لان تقضى على 10 % من الجراثيم الموجودة مثلا وكل منتج لمادة فعالة ملزم بوضع جداول تبين مدى تأثيرها على انواع معينة من الجراثيم والبكتريا وفى حالة المادة المستعملة فى هذا الموضوع الحد الادنى على ما اذكر هو 4.5 % وبالتركيبة النسبة 1 % واقترح عليك ان تلغيهم ( لن يتأثر المنتج وسيتحول للون الابيض ان كان هذا هو الدليل على انة مطهر ) ان كنت تنوى انتاج هذة التركيبة او تسميها منظف مخفف للحمامات ( وان كان نسبة مواد التنظيف الفعالة بها اقل من المقبول ) 
لذلك احترت انا فى تسميتها ؟؟؟ 
ولا تحاول اقناع نفسك بأنها ( تركيبة مطهر شعبى ) لان الجراثيم والبكتريا واحدة سواء فى حمامات الاغنياء او فى الحمامات الشعبية .

واوصيكم ونفسى بتقوى اللة 
وانت لك طلب لتركيبة مزيل لبقع الدم ولى هنا سؤال 
هل تريدها شعبية ؟؟؟ ام تريدها تزيل بقع الدم ؟؟؟ 
لان معنى شعبى كما ارى هو ان يحمل صفات المنتج الخارجية ولكن ليس لة فعالية من ناحية العمل المطلوب منة 
ومعنى الحديث ان مزيل البقع الشعبى ممكن ان لا يزيل البقع بمقارنتة مع المطهر الشعبى الذى لا يطهر 
فأخبرنى هل تريدة شعبى ؟؟؟ 
واللة الموفق


----------



## رائد شحاته (13 أبريل 2010)

أخى أقولها لك قف مع نفسك وبصراحة تامة هل انت بذلك أفدت اخوانك مثل اخوانك أحمد هطلم وأكرم الكيماوى وممدوح الجيار ومحمد الريس وغيرهم 
انت أخى قد نقدت التركيبة وواضح ما شاء الله انك على علم وهذا واضح من الشهادات اللتى حصلتها فلماذا لا تدل اخوانك على التركيبة الصحيحة بالتفصيل كما يفعل كثير من اخواننا فهذا علم يجب اخراجه إلا ان يكون لك عذر بأن تكون أنت تعمل فى الشركة المنتجة لمنتج ما فيكون لك عذر فى ذلك بعدم اخراج علم ذلك او تكون هذا مصدر للتكسب فلهذا يكون ايضا لك عذرك أما ان يكون علم يفتخر به الإنسان ويتشدق به على زملائه ويتباهى به فسيحاسب على ذلك 
فانا اطالبك ان لم يكن لك ما قلت من أعذار ان تفيد اخوانك 
اكتب موضوعا مستقلا عن ما تنقده وبين للناس الطريقة الصحيحة فبهذا تبرىء ذمتك وتكون قد نفعت اخوانك 
والله اخى انا اعترف اننى شعرت بجهلى امامك وشهدت لك بالعلم ولكنى والله لم انتفع بكلامك لإنى شعرت فيه بنزعة تفاخر بالعلم سامحنى أخى 
وعتابى عليك فى ذلك أيضا انك تعرف حتى تركيبة مزيل بقع الدم ما شاء الله فاين اخراج زكا ة العلم لماذا لم تفيدنى بها اليس هذا مما تنفع به اخوانك
فقدم شيئا تزكى به نفسك وتنفع به اخوانك 
ارجوا ان تتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب وبنفس سمحة وان تعذرنى لقلة علمى وتكون انت احسن منى فى ذلك 
فزكاة العلم اخراجه
سامحنى اخى وتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب فوالله العظيم انا احركك بكلامى لكى تنفع اخوانك فهذا والله من باب النصح 
اخرج زكاة علمك حتى يبارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (13 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## رائد شحاته (13 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> بالتأكيد ان التركيبة رخيصة جداااااا
> لكن لى بعض التساؤلات لو ممكن حدا يرد لى عليها ؟ اكون شاكر لة جدا
> لانة حسب معلوماتى البسيطة
> ...



أخى لابد ان يكون النقد بناءا وان تقدم البديل وتصحح المعلومة بذكر البديل لها ونسبته حتى تتم الفائدة 

فأنت ذكرت أخى أن 
1- السبرتو الاحمر ( الشعبى ) يحتوى على ماديتن بالاضافة الى الايثانول هما البيريدين (Pyridine) وهو مركب معروف للكيميائيين وهو شديد السمية ومن الخطورة استنشاقة او لمسة والمادة الثانية هى كحول الميثانول وهو كحول سام ايضا والهدف من اضافتهما ان لا يستعمل الا كوقود ( وليس عندى معلومات باحتوائة على زيوت ) . فما هو البديل لإذابة الزيوت الموجودة فى التركيبة كزيت الخروع وكزيت الصنوبر
يعنى اضع اد ايه من ............... لإذابة زيت الخروع حتى نستطيع تصبنه وما هو مقدار زيت الخروع المفروض وضعه فى التركيبة وتريب وضع المواد ايه قبل ايه وكذلك أضع اد ايه من ......... لإذابة زيت الصنوبر 

2- ان مادة ال (pcmx) تعمل فى مدى (من 4 الى 9 لل Ph) ويجب ضبط القياس فى هذة الحدود والا فلا فائدة من وجودها ( ذوبانة افضل فى الوسط القاعدى ) .
يعنى متى توضع المادة الفعالة البى سى ماكس اشرح لن بالتفصيل وكيفية ذوبانها 
3- ان ال (pcmx) يتحسن اداءة فى وجود الصابون بكمية بسيطة ولكن لو ذادت نسبة الصابون فأن جزيئات المادة الفعالة ال (pcmx) تحبس داخل مجموعات الجيوب (soap micelles) التى تكونها جزيئات الصابون فيصبح وجودها بلا فائدة .
ماهى مقادير الصابون يعنى اد ايه زيت خروع واد ايه صودا او غيرها واد ايه اويك اسيد


يعنى أخى لكى يكون هناك فائدة من النقد ان نصحح ونرشد الآخرين 

فاذكر لنا التركيبة كاملة وبالتفصيل كما فعل أخانا محمد الريس حتى تعم الفائدة 

واعتذر مرة أخرى لكلامى فلم أقصد من كلامى السابق قبل هذه المشاركة إلا النصح وان نخرج ما نعلم لينتفع الآخرين
وجزاك الله خيرا

ووالله العظيم والله العظيم ليس بينى وبين أخانا محمد الريس سابق معرفة كى انحاز لكلامه وانما هو قد اخرج زكاة علمه وقدم ما يعرف وبذل ما فى وسعه لنفع الآخرين بغض النظر عن ما يحمل من شهادات فقد قدم ما يعرف ولم يكتمه فيشكر لذلك ويحمد عليه
فيبقى انت اخى الكريم نريد منك ما تعرف عن التركيبة وان تقدمها بالتفصيل وتقدم كل ما تعلمه عنها حتى يكون للكلام فائدة وللنقد فائدة 
وان نتجرد فى كلامنا للنفع واتمام الفائدة دون التقليل من شأن الآخرين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المها جر (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مممممممممممممممممشكور يالغالي


----------



## رحمه5 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## khalid elnaji (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيك


----------



## alkader.raaystic (21 أكتوبر 2010)

:59::87:


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

منين أقدر اشترى الباين الجيد


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عاوز أزود قوة الصابونة يا بشمهندس ( عاوز ارفع قوة الإستحلاب فى الماء ) ممكن الطريقة بالمعادلة ؟


----------



## احمد ربيع (22 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع هام وجهد رائع


----------



## kmahmoud (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعمار (11 مايو 2013)

استفسار من الساده الاعضاء
عملت الديتول بس وجدته به درجة عالية من العكارة (غير شفاف ) ممكن حد يقولى ايه السبب


----------

